# Would someone assist with Norton 360?



## BernieEarnie (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello, I purchased Norton 360 for my home Vista pc because I saw that it was getting good reviews. However, I'm kind of disliking it for a couple of reasons, and I was hoping to recieve some help.

1) After creating a firewall rule, I then go under the "Tracking" tab and try to select the checkbox to "Create an event log entry." However, I can never, ever, ever check this box for some reason. It's not greyed out but it is not selectable. Is this a bug in the software, or am I missing something?

2) Just where are these so called "event logs"? I can't find anything in the 360 GUI that allows me to view an event log. There is a page for statistics, but it in no way displays anything that the firewall may be blocking, what viruses were stopped or anything. I generally like to check my firewall events once in a while because I'm sharing a router with other computers that I consider to be hostile.

I'm starting to think that this software was designed for new people who don't want to know what is going on. If this is the case, then I'll ditch it and go back to Comodo's firewall and KAV.

Thanks to anyone who can assist me in these matters.
-Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I find all of Norton's recent products to be very bloated and buggy. I wouldn't install any of them on a bet! I suggest you do what you're thinking about, go back to working software products. :smile:


----------

